# Eye surgery (non-laser)



## reds (28 Jul 2009)

Hey there,

I searched around for similar topics, but didn't find much detail. I used to wear glasses with an extremely low prescription. Four years ago I had radial keratotamy - a procedure similar to laser eye surgery but without the extra side-effects of blurriness, night spots etc. There is however a lot of debate on its positive and negative effects (long vs. short-term). However, it's much safer than laser surgery.

Last year I was tested with perfect vision, so I'm not concerned about the exam itself. I'll pass with flying colours. I'm wondering more about if they'll question the procedure or give me a hard time. I asked the recruiter and they didn't give me a satisfactory answer.

I'd assume it's a moot point if you test well.

Reds


----------



## medicineman (29 Jul 2009)

From directives I have read, RK is one of those procedures on the no-go list for CF entry.  Here's the reference from Health Services Instruction 4020-01:

Restricted Procedures

9. Due to the lack of predictability or lack of structural maintenance of the eye, RK (Radial Keratotomy) INTACS (Stromal Rings), Phakic Implants, Phakic IOL and Orthokeratology are not permitted. These procedures are considered incompatible with the safe performance of military duties.

MM


----------



## reds (29 Jul 2009)

I'm stunned and saddened.

I dug around on the CF website a bit longer and read through most of the medical material. I found this document: http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp

"Visual acuity and refractive standards refer to the eye in its normal physiological state and not to situations where visual acuity and refractive status have been artificially altered by orthokeratology or radial keratotomy carried out within the previous twelve months."

The language of the document seems to indicate (at least to me), that I am still eligible given my procedure was conducted four years ago. The quote you provided doesn't have this extra 12 month stipulation, so I'll need further clarification.

Also, is it possible that this would only limit my access to certain trades which depend "proper" eye-sight? I don't plan on any trades as such, I'm planning for a more technical trade (with computers hopefully).

Regardless, I'm on the phone with a recruiter now. I'll see what they say, but I'd like your feedback still. I'll post back if they give me any valuable details.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jul 2009)

The other reference I saw was from the CF Flight Surgeon's Directives which also stated that RK was on the entry/component transfer list of prohibited procedures.

My apologies, I neglected to add this from the 4020-01:

Enrolment Candidates

10. Candidates for enrolment who have received laser eye surgery must report so during the enrolment medical process. A final report from the Ophthalmic Surgeon or consultant optometrist must be made available as evidence of the candidates fitness and that no further follow-up is required. Restrictions for the procedures detailed above also apply to candidates for enrolment. Candidates treated for Ortho-K will be disqualified until the practice has been stopped for a period of six months. A letter from the caregiver is also required to confirm this period.

The reference I gave you was the directive last reviewed in Apr of THIS YEAR - the CFP154 document is old - orthokeratology is also a prohibited procedure.  The "...within the last 12 months..." has to do with the eyesight still being in flux for up to a year post-op.

Unfortunately policy is policy - it's nothing personal, just business.  I know that doesn't make you feel any better, but unfortunately that's the way it is at this time.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## reds (29 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that extra detail. I'm going to pass it along to the recruiter who may or may not know these specific details.

I just got off the phone - got transferred about a million times to speak to a PA who answered a lot of my questions. He seems to think that it really depends on the trade you select and recommends that I still go ahead with the application process. In your opinion however, do you think I should bother?

He then explained how the process ends up working and that I have options. The fact that I had it four years ago is also positive. He also said that they might ask for a topographical eye scan to check for scarring and such. Though that's not typically done and depends pretty much on how much they want to employ you.

As for the Section 10 quote you provided. Would it be in my best interest to perhaps seek out a report from a consultant optometrist before applying?

I don't generally get things as a personal vendetta - haha. If I'm not going to be able to perform in my particular tasks then I don't want to be placed in a position where I could fail. Then again I want to make sure that the process isn't limiting me from applying because of old and out-dated policies. Apparently they seem to change yearly and there is a bit of flexibility (all of this according to the PA I spoke to).

Thanks for your help MM, I'd like to know your thoughts on the above.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jul 2009)

To be honest, I'm in the Recruiting realm part time, doing backfill and such.  I haven't had anyone come in that have had those procedures done, so I couldn't say to 100% certainty how the Recruit Medical Officer will react.  I would suggest you see your ophthalmologist, get a current eye exam/report from them and try your application.  If you're planning aircrew, it's a definite no go according to the Flight Surgeon Directives - LASEK, PRK or some types of LASIK only.  I would say that you might be in for a hard slog, so be prepared for negative outcomes, but hope for a positive one.  A small favour - if all goes well for you, make sure you let me know - I'll add into my little folder of stuff that might go well.

Cheers.

MM


----------

